# Bug with GPU load on 8800 and 9800 cards.



## Snigel (Apr 5, 2010)

GPU-z will show 0% GPU Load and Memory Controller Load until you overclock/underclock your 8800 or 9800 card. 

For me this happens in Windows 7 x64 using 197.13 WHQL on ,two different systems, one with 8800GTS 512 and one with 8800GTS 320.

Changing the clock speed of the card solved the problem though.

There is an older thread on the same subject:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=114443

Excuse me if this is considered as a double post. Thought I maybe should do a new post since the other one was pretty old.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 5, 2010)

Using 8800GTX:

It also happens with Everest.

I noticed that with newer (I believe it was 186 and later) drivers that I needed to do the same to get nVIDIA System Monitor to measure GPU Usage and GPU FB Usage.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

GPU-Z reads what the drivers report, if the drivers arent working right (which i recall hearing about with certain driver versions), then GPU-Z simply cant get the information.


----------

